# Radio sur iPhone



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je cherche une appli pour écouter la radio en général, et RMC info en particulier 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

VisualRadio?


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2009)

Finalement, j'ai opté pour AllRadio qui est bien


----------



## wcone (27 Juin 2009)

Je te conseille FStream. Sinon, il y a Castcacher (test : http://www.iappstore.eu/test/castcatcher) mais il est payant.


----------



## Youssef1983 (12 Juillet 2009)

Il n'y a pas de Tuner sur l'Iphone donc pas de radio sur les ondes hertziennes... si tu veux la radio il faut passer par le net.


----------



## permac1 (29 Juillet 2010)

Salut, je suis tombé aujourd'hui sur l'appli Radio podcast, tu as toutes les radios françaises, c'est simple et bien fait. tu peux la télécharger sur le site de radiopodcast.fr et sur itunes of course


----------

